# Chevy Cruze Illuminated Door Sills



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Someone on here has them. You can easily install them yourself in less than 45mins from what I heard


----------



## CruzeBe (Dec 27, 2010)

These are the original door sills .


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah..MKENC has them installed & once I get mine,I'll have them too.

Chevy Cruze Forum : Chevrolet Cruze Forums - mkenc's Album: Still Cruze - Picture


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

I know they're not great pictures. If you'd like I could try to take some better ones. I love the way these look in real life. I wouldn't mind seeing the after market ones with 'Cruze'.


----------



## CowboyWill (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures. MKENC, did you install the sills yourself or did you have the dealer install them. 

Here are a couple of pictures of 3rd party sills, they are stick-on kind that press on top of the current sills.



















If I'm not mistaken the GM ones actually replace the current door sills and are replacement not stick-on ones. Much more professional looking. 

Does anyone have the GM instructions for installing these?


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

You're right about sills replacing the current ones. The dealer installed mine. Your sills are nice. Good job. Unfortunately, of course, I do not have the instructions.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

How are the sill light powered? Is it a plug in, or do you have to splice?


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not sure about the after market or the Chevrolet since they are dealer installed. I would assume that there is a wire that connects with the door switch.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

the Illuminated door sill plates (part number: 96888840)from GM is $439.46........is that really worth it for a illuminated plate?

I wouldn't bother getting it, looks cool tho.


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

Illuminated Door Sill Plates - Front and Rear Sets, With Illuminated Blue Chevrolet Logo P/N 96888840 

$395.00


----------



## Mahty (Nov 23, 2010)

Where do you get these stick on's I like 'em Thanks


----------



## CowboyWill (Dec 29, 2010)

I found the stick-on kind on ebay 
Door Sill Scuff Plate Chrome LED Chevrolet Cruze Holden - eBay (item 320531839026 end time Jan-07-11 20:38:58 PST)

LED Door sill scuff plates For Chevy Cruze 08-10 - eBay (item 250731716254 end time Jan-22-11 22:22:58 PST)

They are both from China, if you're ok with ordering China parts. 
I agree with ChevyPower that the genuine chevy ones are expensive, but they do look cool. The stick-on kind are $50-$60. 

I haven't bought any yet but wanted to know how hard it was to wire them in.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

CowboyWill said:


> I found the stick-on kind on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$400+ for Genuine but it sure looks amazing! I haven't seen any DIY's or any instruction manuals on wiring this up. I going to assume you have to wire it up to your interior light so when you open the door it lights up with everything else. Then obviously your ground and positive. 

Maybe someone with experience doing this can speak up on it???


----------



## ecw73 (Mar 17, 2011)

*OEM illuminated sill plates*

You can buy the OEM illuminated sill plates from Chevy dealerships online. Has anyone bought these themselves and installed them? Do they stick onto the original threshold or do they come built-in to an entirely new plastic threshold? Can anyone post instructions if they've done this?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry...I ordered mine with my Cruze....figured after spending that kind of $$$, a little more wasn't going to break me up. I asked the dealership about it, and they said it was about a half hour install....cannot be much to it.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, I would love to hear how hard these are to wire them in. Both the cheap stick on ones, and the expensive GM sills. If its easy, I might pick up the cheap ones if they look good.


----------



## black diamond 2011 (May 2, 2011)

still haven't seen any directions on the install of illuminated door sills does anybody have any instructions.


----------



## Thor1182 (May 9, 2011)

black diamond 2011 said:


> still haven't seen any directions on the install of illuminated door sills does anybody have any instructions.



Instructions would be nice. I kinda want some for mine, but I don't know if its worth putting money like this into a lease, and there is no way the wife would ok the dealer to put them in, unless it helped the value of the car.


----------



## Jeff Kehoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Something you guys may have missed is that the ones on Ebay mount on the 'painted' sill, and the ones from GM are on the plastic sill. The ones on Ebay, you would have to run the wire into you car under the plastic sill. You will be able to SEE that wire, unless you drill a hole on the metal sill(I would not recommend it). 400 bucks is alot for something like this even though it does look nice.


----------



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

agree that is looks really cool, but'd i'd much rather put my 400 towards something else for the car.


----------



## ecw73 (Mar 17, 2011)

Anyone who has the OEM illuminated sills: when do they turn off? I had them installed and I can see them lighting up even with the door shut and car off. Did the dealer F up the install?


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

ecw73 said:


> Anyone who has the OEM illuminated sills: when do they turn off? I had them installed and I can see them lighting up even with the door shut and car off. Did the dealer F up the install?


Yeah..I think a call to the dealer is in order. Ours shutoff as soon as the door shuts. They might have tapped into the wrong wire maybe?


----------



## Bakis (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi all, just joined up to ask which wire did you tap into to get the LED Scuff plates to work? I've read you need to use the dome light but where does the wire that leads to that run from? Isn't there something under the dash that i can tap into?

There for a friends Holden Cruze... Also noticed that the trigger for the door lights is hidden somewhere as well lol.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm bringing this Thread back alive. The dealer had to originally order the door sills for me. Told me i would have to Pay labor, but there telling me that its gunna take pretty much all day to install them.But if its at most an hour install My car should be done at the moment. But i dont have the money to pay for labor if its gunna take all day, I need my car now. Got stuff to do has anyone got instructions yet for the DIY install??? What wires to splice into, ETC. Cause im gunna tell them to screw it ill do it myself. Hopefully someone can help me.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

So I went to the dealer and picked my car back up i'm just going to do the install my self. they gave me the instructions that came with the Door sills. I did look in the box and the door sills look PnP. the only issue would be routing the wires and lining up the sill. When I do get around to it I will post a how to if not already done and converting the instructions into a .pdf file and see about getting that uploaded.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/2215-installing-illuminated-door-sills.html


----------



## Dolladog (Jun 25, 2014)

Illuminated Cupholders/Under Dash Lighting with 7 Colors to choose from. It cost almost $1,000 Total for Sill Plates and Cupholder?Under Dash Lighting and labor for them to install. My Strong Opinion is DON'T GET THESE 2 ITEMS. POSITIVES  :It looks Completely Professional as if these items came with the car stock. No wires showing AT ALL even if you try to find wires its impossible to see so thumbs up for dealer install aftermarket items. When the doors open the Sill Plates are Auto Illuminated. Under Dash/Cupholder Lights can be left in the OFF Mode or you can Leave it in whichever color Mode you want and everytime the car starts they turn on in the color you leave it in, when you turn the car off it auto turns off. It also has a mode where every 5 seconds it changes through each 7 colors. The Black Button that controls the Lights is in the Arm Rest and its black to match the arm rest color perfectly and its also installed as if it came with the car stock, with no wires at all or any flaws Whatso Ever with the install. Also the little bubble Lookin Rubber Lights in the cupholder has no wires and looks Real Clean too. NEGATIVES : If its day time you dont even know that the word "CHEVROLET" is illuminated. If its dusk where the sun is going down or raining out with no sunshine you still cant tell the "CHEVROLET" is illuminated. it has to be night time to see that the sills are lighted, Only the front 2 are illuminated, the rear ones are solid aluminum rectangles. The Actual Reflection of the cupholder Lights are kinda dim, it doesnt really shine and fill the cupholder with light until night time. The Under Dash Lights actually made me angry because that was my main Reason for paying almost $1,000 for these 2 parts. They install a little square rubber piece which is basically 1" in size and same material as the cupholder lights, they are installed on the middle plastic Trim as much forward as possible on Driver and Passenger Side, they are not too Bright so even during the night it doesnt really fill the foot space with Light AND even worse the Driver Light is Behind the gas pedal and your foot will be right there next to the light blocking the shine from comming out and displaying light in the foot space area, I would think they should be placed under the dash like under the steering wheel facing down toward your feet but nope its as far forward as the tip of the plastic trim piece can go. :angry: Since the Sill Plates and Dash/Cupholder Lights are basically not visible unless its nightime i feel like i wasted money. Buy all your lighting and install it all yourself, You have as much time as you need to hide wires, make the install look clean, and to make sure you are happy with placement of your own lights.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I installed the door sill plates myself and even though I can only see them at night they're worth it in my opinion. Of course I paid way less than retail for them. Also, LED strips work better for foot well illumination, only downside though is if you have to take the dash apart it might be difficult to keep them attached. This is why I paid $4 for 4 strips. Cupholder, if you want to do this... DIODE DYNAMICS has a great cupholder kit. They still need to test fit for the cruze but theirs is hidden (meaning you can't see a bulb)


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Good input Dolladog, thanks for that. I always wonder why GM prices some of its accessories so high - most people balk at the cost of stuff like this (me included), and therefore don't purchase. I imagine they would sell 10x as many illuminated door sill kits if they were half the price, and they'd still make good mark up at that price.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Expat1983 said:


> Good input Dolladog, thanks for that. I always wonder why GM prices some of its accessories so high - most people balk at the cost of stuff like this (me included), and therefore don't purchase. I imagine they would sell 10x as many illuminated door sill kits if they were half the price, and they'd still make good mark up at that price.


I made sure to look this morning but with the early morning light (sun over horizon but not above) I could easily see mine just fine. Still wish the rear ones were illuminated for the stricker price of $400.


----------



## Mytneto (Oct 17, 2019)

mkenc said:


> You're right about sills replacing the current ones. The dealer installed mine. Your sills are nice. Good job. Unfortunately, of course, I do not have the instructions.


How much did u pay to have them installed?
In 2017 for aclamaros I believe they charge $160 for just two on coupe. I believe. And run $231 on website ChevyStore.com or ChevyParts.com


----------

